# Puppy will not eat raw



## oepth (Apr 17, 2015)

I've been feeding my puppy a ground raw complete mix since she was 8 weeks old. The last month or so, she's just rejecting her raw food. I've put in some canned food, even ground up kibble and sautéed ground beef to get her to eat it but nothing! I know I'm creating a picky eater but how do I get her to eat it?? I've taken it away before and fed at her next feeding and yes when she is starving, she'll eat but is this really the way I want my dog to eat? I can't take this constant food rejection and she's only 6 months old so I can't have her starve! Any advice or similar experiences you could share would be appreciated.


----------



## Jack's Premium (Apr 17, 2015)

To start, No dog (healthy, that is) will let itself starve. It will eat rancid meat before starving... Not uncommon though for a canine to 'hold out' waiting for what it prefers. What is it exactly does she prefer?


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Just curious as to what the brand of raw is. I have a hard time relating to the picky eater thing as my dogs eat raw, kibble, bones, whatever I give them. I do, however, feed them something different at every meal.


----------



## Spy Car (Apr 16, 2015)

How does the dog react to non-ground raw items?

Bill


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

oepth said:


> I've been feeding my puppy a ground raw complete mix since she was 8 weeks old. The last month or so, she's just rejecting her raw food. I've put in some canned food, even ground up kibble and sautéed ground beef to get her to eat it but nothing! I know I'm creating a picky eater but how do I get her to eat it?? I've taken it away before and fed at her next feeding and yes when she is starving, she'll eat but is this really the way I want my dog to eat? I can't take this constant food rejection and she's only 6 months old so I can't have her starve! Any advice or similar experiences you could share would be appreciated.


If you keep taking her food up until the next meal, you won't have to do that forever. That's not the point. She will learn to eat at meal time and that will stop. It continues because she is being picky and training YOU. 

As long as she is otherwise healthy, she won't starve. And YOU are not starving her either. You are offering the food, SHE is the one choosing not to eat it. At six months old, she may be telling you that she doesn't need to eat as much as she did at 8 weeks old.


----------



## Darla61092 (Feb 20, 2015)

My boxer lab mix does this to me a lot to but she usually only goes a couple days and she starts to eat again idk if she is just resetting herself or what it is but every few months she will reject her food for a few days and I just keep offering at meal times and she would eventually eat


----------



## armanege (Mar 23, 2015)

Well I think with puppies we have to take precautions in starting.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

armanege said:


> Well I think with puppies we have to take precautions in starting.


Precautions as in?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

A six month old is old enough to skip meals if he chooses. If he skips a second meal in a day offer broth to keep his gut functioning and give nutrients. We don't do picky - eat or don't it is their choice. You may also need to cut back a feeding or adjust amounts.


----------



## Kritter (Jan 9, 2015)

Since the OP did not answer what he/she feeds I have to say, maybe its the food. I don't believe every food is good for every dog, and the balls to the wall approach that some dog owners seem to take might make them feel in control I guess. Figure out what works for your dog. I'm sure you would not like to be force fed a product that does not suit you, IF that is even the case here.


----------



## LeonilCraig (Oct 7, 2013)

Just be patience and take time, eventually your puppy will eat it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 14, 2013)

I've fostered and done in-home pet sitting with a variety of dogs. If they don't eat a meal, I just put the food away and offer it at the next meal. Some dogs just prefer to eat once a day or even every other day. No big deal. As long as you know there is no medical problem, I wouldn't worry about her being picky. She'll eat when she's hungry.


----------

